# Who's still waiting for your Secret Santa?



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

...I know lot of you guys already got your SS early....who's still waiting.?.....I hope all your babies will get whatever they wish for on their wish list for Xmas.........

...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

goodluck to the remainin people! lmaoooo~

right moni ^_^


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

We are waiting, I am pretty sure some others are as well 
I never even did a wish list.. whoops! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kitty, it will be worth your wait.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

KittyD said:


> We are waiting, I am pretty sure some others are as well
> I never even did a wish list.. whoops! :lol:


I love surprises.........


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes surprises are good! besides its the thought that counts


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel still waiting here :]


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Me! Me! Meeee!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Me! Me! Meeee!


Lisa...I heard you will get your really soon...hahaha.....


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Me! Me! Meeee!


How many did you enter this year Lisa?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey is still patiently waiting for hers


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Lisa...I heard you will get your really soon...hahaha.....


Who's been whispering in your ear Moni??? 



flippedstars said:


> How many did you enter this year Lisa?


I only entered Lila. She deserved a little extra spoiling this year.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> I only entered Lila. She deserved a little extra spoiling this year.


We feel extra lucky then to have been Lila's lucky SS buddie :-D


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww!! Kristi your so sweet. Thank you. 
Lila and I were very lucky to have you! We loved every minute of shopping for you and Laurel. 

A little secret. Shhh.... Lila has a major crush on Bryco. I told her that he's way to young for her. Lol!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Aww!! Kristi your so sweet. Thank you.
> Lila and I were very lucky to have you! We loved every minute of shopping for you and Laurel.
> 
> A little secret. Shhh.... Lila has a major crush on Bryco. I told her that he's way to young for her. Lol!


LOL...that's not what HE thinks...intact boy = pain in my butt!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha!Ha! Little Bryco... He is a cutie pie!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Paris is still waiting.....Bruiser got his yesterday!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Reese and Miley's buddies are still waiting...Sorry! Ive been so sick for the past week and have barely been out of bed, BUT we are sending ours out tomorrow. Hang in there buddies!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my girls are still waiting patiently for their SS presents :reindeer::reindeer::reindeer:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im guilty of not sending mine out yet...Ive been so busy at work that everytime I get to the post office its closed...Im sending one out today the others will go on friday I still need to seal one box up & need to stuff things into the other man Im dreading that lol....


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

still waiting.... Chico says there better be treats involved but I told him they weren't on his diet.... LOL


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

im stillwaiting on Tinkerbells and the 3rd extra one i took on.
ive sent two and i am waiting on an item to send the 3rd x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney is patiently waiting to receive hers  

Butter says to her Secret Santa doggie don't worry, start checking your front door next week!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have all of mine yet to send out. I guarantee it will be worth the wait! I have been so extremely busy and it's been very hectic, so it's left very little time for me to shop and to make the things I wanted to make.:foxes15: But I am finishing up making the stuff I wanted to so that's why mine haven't been sent out yet! I am hoping to send out Friday and if not then, then it will be Monday. So hang in there recipients! It's worth it!!!:santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

cosmos still waiting


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Louie is still waiting for his.

We posted his SS a week ago tomorrow but I think he will be waiting a while as they are pretty much snowed in up north. If they havent got it by xmas I will PM them and let them know that it is on its way x


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie and Pip are waiting on theirs, but then our SS matches havent got theirs yet either (as far as we know!)

but I got home today to a note from the post office asking me to pick up 2 parcels, so who knows! (Im hoping one of them is out dehydrated chicken necks though!!)


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I do hope its Maisie SS package it was sent ages ago....


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh and Red and Jake still haven't been able to open theirs, they are upstairs I am waiting on a day I feel better.

All I am doing is resting and and putting the PC on for 20min on an evening and that's it, even the phone gets turned off so I can rest.

The horse's jeez that is hard work, cold and dark and I feel so weak but they have to be checked over and fed.

Deme x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

We haven't got ours yet  I know it's been posted


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Lourdes got hers last night, I'll be posting pictures soon, BUT we have no idea who is her Secret Santa!?!?! There was no name, I would love to know who to thank  

Peppi got hers as well (last week) so only Roxy is waiting for hers, but I know it's been sent, but probably because of the snow it got delayed. 

I sent all our SS gifts out on Monday!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey is waiting very patiently


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Sent ours off today...just a few more days to wait buddies!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Uggh Im Still waiting for somethign from ebay before i can send


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sent ours the other day


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Chloe and Colette are still patiently waiting on theirs, of course I can't say the same for my daughter. LOL Everyday she always ask "Is there a package? If so can I open it???" She doesn't care that the package is for the pups she just wants to open something because her Christmas presents are killing her. :lol:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

keona has hers but we posted our ss a bit late , i did go to post it but didnt save enough money lol so had to wait for my payday , has been posted now so should arrive next week im hoping  , i cant believe how much postage can be .


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> Chloe and Colette are still patiently waiting on theirs, of course I can't say the same for my daughter. LOL Everyday she always ask "Is there a package? If so can I open it???" She doesn't care that the package is for the pups she just wants to open something because her Christmas presents are killing her. :lol:


lol thats too adorable! haha such a funny daughter u have! oh to be young :daisy:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

sent off 1 of my ss packages yesterday it went priority mail so should arrive in 2 -3 days...its for an adorable lil furry girl...other 2 packages will go out friday when I get paid...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley adn I sent off his packeage to his SS this past Tuesday. Should be getting there soon!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

bungee the northern snow fairy is still waiting for santa to get here lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> keona has hers but we posted our ss a bit late , i did go to post it but didnt save enough money lol so had to wait for my payday , has been posted now so should arrive next week im hoping  , i cant believe how much postage can be .


I know! I was quite suprised at how much mine was to send. There wasn't a lot of weight and it wasn't going that far. geesh!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Santa I know I mentioned we are thinking about moving, but we're still in the same house. Hope you didn't forget Britney!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aj is still waiting patiently


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

poor cosmo asks me everytime i visit my parents,


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Got 2 of mine sent off today and my SS recipients should get theirs on Wednesday the 15th!  I have my 3rd one to finish up and hopefully I'll get it sent out in a couple of days.:reindeer: Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!:santa:


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We got a notice that we have a package waiting for us at the post office tomorrow! It's either my SS OR one of two Christmas orders I made for the dogs. LOL Will keep you updated.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel is still waiting patiently for Mr. Santa Paws. 

She says she's tired of being good though..the pressies must be the in mail by now so he can't change his mind!!

My naughty little girl!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm still wondering who's NaNa SS...hehe....


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i sent out my 3rd one today. they know who they are though..still waiting on one to turn up too x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I'm still wondering who's NaNa SS...hehe....


Me too!!!  <3


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

tootsie and minnie are still waiting for their ss gifts too. they said they arent in any hurry though cause theres still around 10 more days to get it before xmas


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My recipients should get theirs on Wednesday the 15th!:hello1:

I have one more to finish and I will send hers out by the end of the week!:santa:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm getting really excited to see who Chloe and Colette's SS is and my daughter is going nuts wanting to open something - anything! LOL


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oo look out for the postman weds people x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> My recipients should get theirs on Wednesday the 15th!:hello1:
> 
> I have one more to finish and I will send hers out by the end of the week!:santa:



Ok...I'll let you know when it arrive ok....hahaha...


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Ha Ha....the min pin group I'm on is making us wait until Christmas/after to open our presents, I got Ziva's on Saturday and it's SOOOOOOOOOOOo hard waiting  Zoey is still patiently waiting for hers.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i hate waiting i wouldnt be able to do it x


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Got Zoey's last night...will post pictures & videos soon.....I took TONS!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I am waiting for an "unofficial" SS, but I hear it is worth the wait! 

:nhappy3:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie has been a very good girl this year , she's still waiting for Santa to bring her her pressies :reindeer:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

same here...NaNa is still waiting for her SS......


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

N*T*M*4U said:


> same here...NaNa is still waiting for her SS......


Dont worry a lil chi told me that NaNa's ss gift was mailed out priority mail this afternoon


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I sent my gifts out today...seems a few others went out today too...


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i have recieved all 3 now and sent all 3  xx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

tootsie got her SS gift today! will take pics tomorrow


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

cant wait to see pics x


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Still nothing for GooseyGoo. Betty was nice and shared some of her lamb lung.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Muzby said:


> Still nothing for GooseyGoo. Betty was nice and shared some of her lamb lung.


can you ask Betty to share with NaNa some of the lamb lung too?...hehe


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Muzby said:


> Still nothing for GooseyGoo. Betty was nice and shared some of her lamb lung.


aww I hope goose gets something soon.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope GooseyGoo gets it soon. 



MakNLFi said:


> Chloe and Colette are still patiently waiting on theirs, of course I can't say the same for my daughter. LOL Everyday she always ask "Is there a package? If so can I open it???" She doesn't care that the package is for the pups she just wants to open something because her Christmas presents are killing her. :lol:


Hehehe How cutee. 
Im also guilty of that.  Tell this day when I see a package send for my dad or mom I ask them if I can open it. My dad just laugh of how exited I look opining it even if its not mine. hehe


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Been so anxious about Christmas that I forgot Britney is still waiting for something from her SS. Is there anything that can be shared? Is it at least on the way?? 

Realistically, post offices are only going to be delivering until Thursday (at least the one here).


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

dates here have already stopped tilla fter xmas. fingers crossed it turns up soon for everyone xx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, i hope all the doggies that are still waiting for Santa get there presents soon


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Been so anxious about Christmas that I forgot Britney is still waiting for something from her SS. Is there anything that can be shared? Is it at least on the way??
> 
> Realistically, post offices are only going to be delivering until Thursday (at least the one here).


I took some stuff to the post office today (running late as usual) and sent priority one package was to be delivered on Friday.....which was surprising.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AJ does not have his SS yet, he is patiently waiting.
I'm sure they will all be arriving shortly.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

Only one of our secret santas came (thanks brandi, we are waiting till christmas to open it!)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Rachel I wouldn't even be able to handle waiting 3 days! LOL!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know! me neither!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

bungee is still being patient and waiting by her tree ...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww Bungee, you're so cute!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

minnie and tootsie and peyton said that if there are dogs that dont get there gifts they would be happy to share some of what they got


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> bungee is still being patient and waiting by her tree ...


Bless her.
  



elaina said:


> minnie and tootsie and peyton said that if there are dogs that dont get there gifts they would be happy to share some of what they got


they are very generous; how sweet...


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awe Minnie and Tootsie! Santa should reward their generosity with a little Christmas dinner!

Gretels is still waiting but she doesn't think Santa has forgotten her, I tease she was a naughty girl this year and she's getting coal!

We sure hope it comes tomorrow though because our community office will be closed till next week starting Friday and no one will accept our package


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> Rachel I wouldn't even be able to handle waiting 3 days! LOL!


Macy's having a hard time waiting! I wrapped the box up as soon as it came and stuck it under the tree, she had the corners of the paper ripped off within 5 min! It's on the counter now, lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Of course Imlate sending out I am STILL waiting on an ebay Item to get here before i can send out my packages!! Grr  Im sorry SS People


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

*a package came today!! and it looks like a present for bungee!*

a red and green package was delivered to the door today! will take pics and post soon


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> a red and green package was delivered to the door today! will take pics and post soon


oh, cant wait to see pics!!!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

jordan's ss was so good to us, (macy's still waiting for hers  )


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

We don't think you've forgotten us Santa, Gretel is learning patience :]


----------

